# Tecumseh snow blower engine questions



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

My Craftsman 5/23 has a second smaller pulley next to the main crank shaft.

One drives those beautiful tracks, the other drives the blower parts.

I have looked at replacement 5-HP engines and none of them have the second shaft.

I do see a recession in the same place as if a bearing would fit in there for an auxillary shaft.

Is there a second cover and a set of gears with a short shaft that fits as an accessory?

I'm wondering as if I ever need to replace the engine, I would like to go with a 10-HP model.

BTW. Anyone know where I can get some WWII German style PANZER stickers to replace the Craftsman sticker?


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

The parts manual shows the pulleys and the engine.

But the engine is facing the wrong way to see where the shafts are.

Also there are no gears, cover or auxiliary shaft shown or listed.

I have no idea if they are part of the engine or an accessory that is attached with the snow blower parts.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tecumseh motors*

Lets see, right now I have two 4 hp, two 5 hp, three 7 hp and a 10 hp Tecumseh motors. The 4 and 5 hp's have the secondary pulley shaft, note that they counter rotate to the direction of the main crank shaft. None of the bigger ones have that, far as I know they cannot be added. The secondary shaft is not an addon, it's part of the motor so the cover etc is sized to the motor. I don't know if you just canabalize the parts from one and put them onto another of the same size (I think I've seen 5 hp ones without the secondary shaft before - based on pictures).

Problem is that's your drive pulley so if you just add a double pulley to a bigger engine, the drive will run backwards. About the only thing that' 'might' work is put a twist in the drive belt and that would be a zoo to figure out.

It would be awsome if you could gut the parts out of a 5 hp and put it on the bigger motors, but without all the parts and the appropriate crankcase cover, short of a machinest, I don't know how you'd accomplish it.

I'm afraid if you want a bigger motor, you're going to need a different snowblower chassis to go with it that's set up for a single shaft motor. I've never tried taking a non secondary shaft motor and add it to it. Like I said, if the block is set up for it and you took the parts from your other one, you could see if it fits or not. Sorry, don't know.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This guy converted a 2 shaft blower to a 1 shaft blower:
vinceleto's Channel - YouTube

I have seen 8 HP dual shafts on ebay, problem is they are expensive. If you can get the parts from similar sized engined you can swap the front cover and camshaft and do it that way. I took a 6HP dual shaft and put the cover and cam from a 7HP single shaft in it. Mine had to go backwards because the bearings were seized on the camshaft.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw a post on here somewhere, where the guy made a single shaft engine into a dual shaft engine. Mind you he had access to his own machine shop. But if you are asking if it can be down.... after reading his post I would have to say yes. But what exacly would you need to do it, that I dont know but I will look around and see if I can find that post again and I will will link is so you can take a look.

Hope it helps
Cody


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the big brother to your 5/23 which is an 8/25, it has a Tec 8hp with two shafts. The second shaft is actually the end of the cam shaft and that is why it rotates backwards at half the speed of the main pto.

Carl


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are the pictures.
I do machine when I can get into the local college machine shop, but that's a lot of work.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

many on this site know far more than i, but it looks to me, looking at your pics, if you get an engine with a crankshaft that extends enough (like the crank on your current engine) put a double belt pulley on the crank and find the right size belts. you could use your current engine set up as a test. for a small investment, find a pulley with 2 grooves and put it on the crank. then measure the belts. if the set up would work get a basic engine. if the idler pulley originally on for the cam shaft belt wont let the belt go on the new pulley set up, maybe that idler can be reversed with a spring pulling it the other way so the belt can run on the other side.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

td5771 said:


> many on this site know far more than i, but it looks to me, looking at your pics, if you get an engine with a crankshaft that extends enough (like the crank on your current engine) put a double belt pulley on the crank and find the right size belts. you could use your current engine set up as a test. for a small investment, find a pulley with 2 grooves and put it on the crank. then measure the belts. if the set up would work get a basic engine. if the idler pulley originally on for the cam shaft belt wont let the belt go on the new pulley set up, maybe that idler can be reversed with a spring pulling it the other way so the belt can run on the other side.


That can be done, but, the pulley on the cam turns at 1/2 the speed of the crank and in the opposite direction. This will make your reverse gears forward and your forward gears reverse as well as doubling the speed as the pulley on the crank is turning twice as fast as the original cam setup. This mod can be made but it is not the for mechanically challenged.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

that dawned on me last night in bed. sorry


----------

